# What is this decoder?



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi
I picked up a nice deal on a Proto 2000 GP38-2, came with DCC at a train show this past weekend.
I was able to read and reprogram the decoder address but speed stepping or whatever it's called where it slowly speeds up and slows before stopping is turned on and directional lighting doesn't work. I'd like to reset the decoder to factory settings but I've only used digitrax decoders before which I don't think this one is. Is this an NCE decoder?
Are the CV values much different?
Someone also installed LED lighting and it's pretty nice.
Thank you.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

It looks like an NCE decoder. Either way, it should be in compliance with the NMRA standards for decoders. To reset it to factory specs, set CV8 to 8.
The functions of speed up and slow down are the momentum functions which is different than the speed tables. The acceloration momentum is controlled by CV3. Usually a setting of 10 will give it a good acceloration rate without having to wait around for it to do something. CV4 is the slow down momentum. A setting of 10 will be good also but keep in mind you can also hit your stop command on your controller if you get into trouble or just grab the loco as a lot of people do.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Probably a p2k-sr which is a stock decoder made by NCE for Proto. (From what I have figured out, could be wrong, but that works for my programming)

Craig


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

From pictures on the web, it looks like the p2k-sr decoder, but it isn't fixed to the frame or anything.
So this NCE should follow the CV chart for Digitrax?
Thanks for the great info D&J. Momentum was the word I was looking for, sorry I used the wrong one earlier. This is the first time I've seen it in action.
I have a Digitrax Zephyr and I turned the direction to 'Brake' (Forward,Reverse are the others) and it took it's sweet time slowing to a stop. So I'll work on changing it.
Thanks for the help guys.


----------

